# New to Forum and New Project



## Wmkcchwhite (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello everyone
I am new here and figured i would post some pics of my project. I just have to go get it here in the near future. Its a 72 Lemans and it needs alot of love. I am keeping it a Lemans. I open to any advise and ideas. 
Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome. Looks like you got to her just in time!! :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,


----------

